# Ingi Schloss knacken



## Wurzelgnarf (2. September 2009)

Wieso gibt es denn eigentlich für den ingi keine Northrend Zephiriumsladung?
Alle können Schlösser knacken. Schmiede und Schurken. Nur die Ingis bleiben mit ihrer Scherbenwelt-Bombe auf der Strecke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmiddel (3. September 2009)

Gute Frage, vermisse ich auch. Gibt nur die Elementaren Ladungen aus 70er Zeiten...


----------



## Mystiquekof (3. September 2009)

Moin,

naja im Prinzip hast du mit den Schmieden ja recht, aber wenn du dir mal Verhältnis von Mats (Titandietrich) zum Durchschnittsinhalt einer Kassette anschaust, dann finde ich das die auch nicht wirklich "gut" bei weg kommen....

Da geht nur der Schurke mit einem breiten Grinsen von dannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmiddel (3. September 2009)

Mystiquekof schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> naja im Prinzip hast du mit den Schmieden ja recht, aber wenn du dir mal Verhältnis von Mats (Titandietrich) zum Durchschnittsinhalt einer Kassette anschaust, dann finde ich das die auch nicht wirklich "gut" bei weg kommen....
> 
> ...



Das war aber zu 70er Zeiten nicht besser. Was eine Elementare Zehriumladung kostet und was man letzten Endes aus der Kiste rausbekommt steht in keinem Verhältniss. Lediglich die Verschlossenen Truhen in den alten Hero-Instanzen haben sich da ein wenig gelohnt. In der Regel war ein blauer Stein drin, 15-20g oder andere blaue Items. Da aber alle drauf gewürfelt haben ging der Ingi meist leer aus. Der clevere Ingi ging nochmal in die Ini, wenn sie gecleart und die Gruppe sich aufgelöst hat^^ Nicht die feine englische Art, aber der Ingi verdient eh kaum Gold mit seiner Kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystiquekof (3. September 2009)

Da hast Du natürlich nicht unrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (3. September 2009)

das Schlossknacken soll die Domäne des Schurken bleiben. Meine Meinung.

Grüni


----------

